# The JUS Family..



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Wishes you a Merry Christmas or what ever Holiday you celebrate!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

... And a super festive season to you n Don n Poppy too Dori.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A very happy Christmas and health wealth and happiness in the New Year to you, Don and family too Dori


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much.

I wish everyone here a wonderful, safe Holidays!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

From me to everyone too .. 










Window dressing from a local shop that sells Xmas decorations etc


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! Beautiful shots!!!!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

And one from us too...


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the Xmas greetings and the beautiful way you have presented it .. ray:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

A card for everyone..... :grin:

*Christmas Card*


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

What a fun card! Thanks!!!

@Donald, thanks very well done!!!!


----------

